# Some new additions, and some updated pictures...



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a couple of friends from Germany to visit me last week, and they brought me some new animals..

_Vipera albizona_, Turkish mountainviper Cb:2008:
Female 1 (in shed):









Female 2 (in shed):









Male 1:









Male 2:









Some updated pictures of my _Vipera nikolskii_, Nikolsky´s viper Cb: 2007
Female 1:









Female 2:









Male:









And a good picture of the male Zokadelic-morph _V. a. ammodytes_.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome collection mate !!


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow pretty cool friends you must have!


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Really pretty snakes !


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I said on venomroom Miqe but those albizona are something else, what are they like to work with, had a chance to feed them yet?


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you all!!

@ Si:
Don´t know yet.. Nope, but I am going to give them some food today..


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Always good to see someone specialising in Vipera Mique :no1:

Have to agree those albizona are something else.


----------



## pastelsbeeotch (Oct 2, 2008)

nice:2thumb:


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been looking (as far as i am going to go i think) at hots for about a year now but i have to say that so far i have NEVER seen anything as BEAUTIFUL as that Zokadelic-morph!!! something is so haunting about it!!! real huge THUMBS UP TO YOU and GOODLUCK!!!


----------



## snail1992 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice :2thumb:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Nice additions congrats


----------

